# Urgent: Canon SX160 or Sony CyberShot DSC-WX60 or Other



## bajaj151 (May 21, 2013)

Please help me buying my first camera..
 Budget: Max 10k

 Canon SX160: 8175 (after applying coupon)
 Canon Digital Camera PowerShot SX160 IS-16 megapixels,16x Optical Zoom(2YR WTY) | eBay

 Sony CyberShot DSC-WX60: 8277 (after applying coupon)
 Sony CyberShot DSC-WX60 Point & Shoot,Optical Zoom: 8x - !! | eBay 


Suggest other better option as well

How is Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W710 Point & Shoot at 5K?


----------



## bajaj151 (May 22, 2013)

Bump !!!


----------



## nac (May 23, 2013)

Just after seeing your post, I learned that WX60 is available in Indian market.

My personal choice between these two is SX160. It does have manual exposure controls, AA powered (I can buy extra batteries cheaper), more zoom...


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2013)

+1 SX160 
It has 16x optical zoom ... 

But AA powered camera's can be real pain as you need to replace battery often but then again you can use rechargable batteries.


----------

